# Seattle Storm Announces 2009 Preseason Schedule



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

The Seattle Storm today announced its 2009 WNBA preseason schedule, which begins at home Thursday, May 21 vs. the Sacramento Monarchs in a 7 p.m. matchup at KeyArena. 
In preparation for the franchise's 10th campaign in the WNBA, the Storm will also face the Phoenix Mercury at U.S. Airways Center in Phoenix on Saturday, May 30.

The Seattle Storm will open its 2009 WNBA schedule on Saturday, June 6 in a 1 p.m. matchup vs. the Monarchs at ARCO Arena in Sacramento. The Storm returns to Seattle on Sunday, June 7 for its first KeyArena home game at 6 p.m., also against the Monarchs. The team's June 7, 2009 home opener falls on the 10th anniversary of the city of Seattle being selected as one of four cities to receive a WNBA expansion team in 2000.

The Storm will play on national television twice during the season, with both broadcasts airing on ESPN2. Highlighting the Storm's national television coverage is a KeyArena home game against the Sacramento Monarchs at 6 p.m. Thursday, July 9.

Fans can purchase the Storm's 2009 full-season, 10-game and six-game ticket packages by calling 206-217-WNBA or logging on to storm.wnba.com.


2009 Seattle Storm Preseason Schedule (All Times Pacific)

Thursday May 21 vs. Sacramento Monarchs (KeyArena, Seattle) 7 p.m. 
Saturday May 30 at Phoenix Mercury (U.S. Airways Center, Phoenix) 7 p.m.


----------

